# TLD A1 Helmet



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very satisfied with the purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## wi1trackrider (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks good. I've been eyeing one up as well. The video on the TLD website says they will be releasing additional colors. I know they just released the metal flake colors. Anyone know what additional colors will be released, and when? 

Is that helmet matte black or gloss?


----------



## tweasol (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried one on today. Felt great but I walked out with a Bell Super instead due to the poor selection of colors by TLD. 

I thought about it some more and I'm going in tomorrow to swap for that A1. It was just soo much more comfortable...


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

wi1trackrider said:


> Looks good. I've been eyeing one up as well. The video on the TLD website says they will be releasing additional colors. I know they just released the metal flake colors. Anyone know what additional colors will be released, and when?
> 
> Is that helmet matte black or gloss?


So far yet to see any all black color.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

tweasol said:


> I tried one on today. Felt great but I walked out with a Bell Super instead due to the poor selection of colors by TLD.
> 
> I thought about it some more and I'm going in tomorrow to swap for that A1. It was just soo much more comfortable...


Nothing comes close to TLD A1 in term of comfort.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I asked this in another forum as well. Don't you guys have any clearance issues with glasses? I cannot use the A1 with Oakley radar, the sides of the helmet sit too low and the glasses have to be pushed under it. The result is loose glasses not staying on my nose.
I love the A1 fit, but will need to try different glasses to wear it with.
It looks like A1 was designed to be used with goggles.

EDIT: Alright, I have found the perfect glasses for this helmet - Oakley Radarlock XL straight stem.
They don't come out on sides like the non straight Oakleys do.


----------



## tweasol (Mar 20, 2009)

I've heard of this issue. I have a super narrow head so I have more space than most people in that area (I'm just glad I found a helmet that fits relatively snug/comfy). I wish I could offer you some sort of solution. Good luck!


----------



## motomech (May 17, 2010)

Have to say this is by far the most comfortable helmet I have ever worn.
Works well with my wrap around type glasses(This was an issue with my POC helmet)
two thumbs up.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I too have this helmet but in the Drone Grey color as I am not one to have wild colors on a helmet do to my oversized melon. It is the most comfortable helmet I have ever owned; great purchase


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

*A1 Helmet Crash*

My riding mate crashed badly head down during a high speed jump. The A1 helmet saved him, as he only suffered some bruises and 2 broken ligaments. He bought another A1 helmet


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Got it for my 50th birthday and it's the best fitting helmet I've ever worn. Adjustability is great and finish is up to TLD standards.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about picking up an A1 since some colors are on closeout. Ive been using a Fox Flux for about a year now and I have no complaints but would like something with better protection and better padding. I was also considering a Bell Super but from all the reviews it sounds like the A1 might be a better choice.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I've also been considering the A1 and the Bell Super. Since no shop around me has either in stock, I'll probably go with the Bell, since I know Bell helmets always fit my head well. Plus, I prefer the Super's simpler graphics, though the A1 does look pretty cool.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the bell XLV until I left it on top of my jeep and drove off .

I took a leap of faith and bought the A-1 online and have to say it is the most comfortable helmet I have ever had and I have a large melon. I don't think you can go wrong either way


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I took the plunge and got an A1, and put on ride on it since I got it. I'm not thrilled with the strap system, feels like it wants to choke me. I played with it a little and got the straps to sit decently comfortably but it still makes my glasses dig into my ears, so I guess i'll have to keep playing with it. I got the Satin Blue version and it looks super sharp, although it's unfortunate that it only comes with one set of pads. I liked the extra set of pads that came with my Flux so that I could always keep a clean pair around. 
Overall the fit was great and my head feel better in than the Flux especially in the forehead area, but more protection in the area behind the ears would be great. The adjustment system is nice, tight, and comfortable.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

The Grey a1 drone is not simple graphics? https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/0404-29


willapajames said:


> I've also been considering the A1 and the Bell Super. Since no shop around me has either in stock, I'll probably go with the Bell, since I know Bell helmets always fit my head well. Plus, I prefer the Super's simpler graphics, though the A1 does look pretty cool.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

When I first put the A1 on, the straps were too far back, wanting to do what you are talking about-after adjusting the straps for 5 minutes, I got it dialed. Also, you might want to try adjusting the retention system-A1 ships with the retention in the MIDDLE of the 3 different positions, try moving it UP to the top of the 3 sets of holes (pop it out and move up-towards the sky). Spare pads are needed when you use a lower grade foam, A1 is a much higher quality liner, some simple hand washing when it gets nasty will keep it lasting a while and feeling comfy.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

stiksandstones said:


> When I first put the A1 on, the straps were too far back, wanting to do what you are talking about-after adjusting the straps for 5 minutes, I got it dialed. Also, you might want to try adjusting the retention system-A1 ships with the retention in the MIDDLE of the 3 different positions, try moving it UP to the top of the 3 sets of holes (pop it out and move up-towards the sky). Spare pads are needed when you use a lower grade foam, A1 is a much higher quality liner, some simple hand washing when it gets nasty will keep it lasting a while and feeling comfy.


I'll try moving the retention system position on my next ride, thanks for the tip. I'm just being a bit picky, but it's a great helmet and a big step up on the Flux that I've been riding for the past year.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Does the A1 have decent vents for cooling? My head runs hot - need something with good venting, but that's hard to tell without trying out.


----------



## yaced (Sep 20, 2007)

The venting with the enduro helmets is not as good as on pure old style xc helmets. I had a Giro Feature before and it wasn't much of a difference.


----------

